# Which reel?



## Jbare0001 (Apr 24, 2006)

I am looking for a new reel and have it kinda narrowed down to a couple. I will mostly use it on my 12 ft anchor rod for king fishing but I will take it out surf fishing occasionally. I am thinking of an avet sx/mxj magiccast or a 757 akios ctm. I know casting for distance is a lot of technique, but is there much of a difference in how these reels cast. I figure the sx would cast the farthest of the bunch because it is the smallest, but I like the look of a bigger reel on my rod and I like the line capacity in case a ray hits and runs with my anchor or when I use it for fishing which is why I am looking at the mxj and the 757.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

The 757 for sure. The Avet is a great reel but the 757 will get better distance right out of the box. If you want to spend time cleaning and re lubing the Avet then it will be great. But for what you want why spend the extra $50 on the Avet.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I really like my avet's. I also have the 757. For what you are describing, I would go with the 757.


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

The 757 out of the box will cast further but I don't think its made as well. There is something about the one piece frame and simplicity to the avet that I like. I have an sx/mc that I put abec7 spool bearings from boca bearing in and I cleaned all of the lube out of it and relubed it with shimano grease everywhere except for the spool bearings. I used quantum hot sauce for that and when throwing a 6 ounce anchor from the pier I can throw nearly the entire spool off the reel. Its a great casting reel it just needs a little work to get it ready. Another reel to look at is the penn fathom in the 12 or 15 size. That live spool is prob the most impressive free spool I have ever seen from the factory in any reel. I have never thrown one but I imagine it will cast amazing.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

dchfm123 said:


> The 757 out of the box will cast further but I don't think its made as well. There is something about the one piece frame and simplicity to the avet that I like. I have an sx/mc that I put abec7 spool bearings from boca bearing in and I cleaned all of the lube out of it and relubed it with shimano grease everywhere except for the spool bearings. I used quantum hot sauce for that and when throwing a 6 ounce anchor from the pier I can throw nearly the entire spool off the reel. Its a great casting reel it just needs a little work to get it ready. Another reel to look at is the penn fathom in the 12 or 15 size. That live spool is prob the most impressive free spool I have ever seen from the factory in any reel. I have never thrown one but I imagine it will cast amazing.


x1


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

The last time I answered a question about reels I suggested that SharkeyMalarkey consider an Abu 6500. That turned into a disastrous, hilarious thread a few weeks later. Since that time I have realized that I should not be giving advice about reels to people that I do not know well on the internet.
I hope that abumike, garbo,and a few others see this post and I hope that you are very happy with what ever reel that you end up buying Jbear0001. I have no good reel advise to offer, sorry

ETF


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

geo said:


> x1


X2 on the Fathom 12 and 15. 757 and Avets are rock solid as well


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

The Akios 757 also comes with a 5,5 return ratio and the abec 7 bearings can be put in it also.... fine reel....


----------



## Jbare0001 (Apr 24, 2006)

My Dad has both an avet sx and a fathom 25n, out of the 2 I can cast the fathom more consistantly. I will get the lever just right on the sx every now and then and that thing will fly but more often than not I either will fluff the sx or I'll put too much on it and it doesn't go anywhere. I second being impressed with the freespool with the fathom, I just sat there and stared at it spinning so long. I did have the fathom at the top of my list till I saw the akios 757. I have always been a fan of Abu's so the akios reels really have me curious. The reel I am using now is a 7700 Abu but I have been thinking about retiring it even though it will be hard to find a reel as well made. I think I just want an excuse to buy a new toy to show off that not everyone has, at least in my neck of the woods anyway. Keep the opinions and suggestions coming, my mind isn't totally made up yet.


----------

